# Canon Warranty Period Glitch???????



## canonmike (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a dilemma with the "effective" warranty period on Canon Gear that is Pre-ordered on line and am wondering if any of my fellow CR members have any practical experience with warranty claim filing under the following circumstances. When registering any product with Canon USA, on line, you are asked to provide the purchase date, which effectively starts the one year warranty coverage. This is the potential problem. Citing just one of many on line pre-order purchases made this year, I placed a pre-order for the new RF 100mm F2.8 is macro lens on Jun 1, 2021, the first day it was possible to place an order for it. This lens wasn't in stock, needless to say and didn't ship until Aug 15, ten weeks after ordering. Even though your CC is not charged until the lens ships, the included receipt shows purchase date of Jun 1. So, when registering lens on Canon's on line USA site, you are asked for the product's purchase date, not the shipped or received date. Seemingly, in this real world example, I have already used ten weeks of Canon warranty period before I even have possession of the lens. I was surprised that the provided receipt didn't show the same date as CC charge, Aug 15, which seems IMO, the fair and right thing to do. So, my question is, has anyone had any first hand warranty claim experience with Canon under similar circumstances?  Would Canon deny my warranty if I filed a warranty claim in say, mid July of 2022, even though I've only had the lens for 11 months? Doesn't seem right to me. Interested to see what my fellow CR members think or have experienced. Thinking about the upcoming R3 release and a possible pre-order of same. If, say pre-orders could be placed on Sept 15, 2021 but excessive volume of orders caused the camera to be unavailable for shipment until say, Feb 2022, ( a potentially realistic scenario, given current backlog on most pre-orders), do I then have only 7 mos of real warranty remaining on a camera body that I didn't receive until five months later??


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 20, 2021)

canonmike said:


> I have a dilemma with the "effective" warranty period on Canon Gear that is Pre-ordered on line and am wondering if any of my fellow CR members have any practical experience with warranty claim filing under the following circumstances. When registering any product with Canon USA, on line, you are asked to provide the purchase date, which effectively starts the one year warranty coverage. This is the potential problem. Citing just one of many on line pre-order purchases made this year, I placed a pre-order for the new RF 100mm F2.8 is macro lens on Jun 1, 2021, the first day it was possible to place an order for it. This lens wasn't in stock, needless to say and didn't ship until Aug 15, ten weeks after ordering. Even though your CC is not charged until the lens ships, the included receipt shows purchase date of Jun 1. So, when registering lens on Canon's on line USA site, you are asked for the product's purchase date, not the shipped or received date. Seemingly, in this real world example, I have already used ten weeks of Canon warranty period before I even have possession of the lens. I was surprised that the provided receipt didn't show the same date as CC charge, Aug 15, which seems IMO, the fair and right thing to do. So, my question is, has anyone had any first hand warranty claim experience with Canon under similar circumstances?  Would Canon deny my warranty if I filed a warranty claim in say, mid July of 2022, even though I've only had the lens for 11 months? Doesn't seem right to me. Interested to see what my fellow CR members think or have experienced. Thinking about the upcoming R3 release and a possible pre-order of same. If, say pre-orders could be placed on Sept 15, 2021 but excessive volume of orders caused the camera to be unavailable for shipment until say, Feb 2022, ( a potentially realistic scenario, given current backlog on most pre-orders), do I then have only 7 mos of real warranty remaining on a camera body that I didn't receive until five months later??


If I were you, I would call Canon and see if they will use the receiving date instead of the order date, especially during this time of long delays. If they agree and get your receieving date into their system now, then no worries and doing it ahead of time will make it easier for you and for them.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 20, 2021)

I won't speak for other vendors, but at B&H you can use the invoice (accessible from your order history) instead of the boxed receipt. My RF 100 invoice shows not only the order date (April 14th in my case), but the invoice date (July 20th for me). Invoice date is when your warranty would start.


----------

